# päästä karkuun jotakin



## pearho

Hei taas!

Eräässä laulussa lauletaan: "Lööppejä ei pääse karkuun", mikä ymmärtääkseni tarkoittanee "You can't run away from the newsbills". Minusta se kuitenkin kuuluu oudolta, koska itse olisin sanonut "lööpeistä" enkä "lööppejä". Onko totta, että _päästä karkuun_ ottaa partitiiviobjektin? Tiedän, että partitiivi on vanha erosija, mutta kuitenkin...


----------



## Marsario

Tässä lauseessa "lööppejä" näyttää kyllä olevan subjekti. Mihin lauluun viittaat?



> Minusta se kuitenkin kuul*ostaa* oudolta,


----------



## pearho

Marsario said:


> Tässä lauseessa "lööppejä" näyttää kyllä olevan subjekti.



Mutta se olisi partitiivisubjektin väärinkäyttöä! Eikä se sovi yhteen englannin tekstitysten kanssa: "I can't escape the headlines of the tabloids".



> Mihin lauluun viittaat?



"Helsingin valituskuoro", noin neljä minuuttia alusta.


----------



## Marsario

Ai niin! Ei olekaan subjekti! (Vaikkakin mun mielestä tällaisia rakenteita voisi periaatteessa olla!)
 Tää on geneerinen lause eli mun mielestä subjekti englanniksi olisi "one" eli "one can't avoid". 
En tiiä onko tämä perinteisesti oikea selitys mutta auttaisiko sua ymmärtämään lausetta jos mä kirjoittaisin sen näin "Ei pääse lööppejä karkuun". Ei kai tuo ole oikea suomi mutta ulkomaalaiselle saattaa kuulostaa ymmärrettävämpää... 
Mutta pitäis odottaa että joku suomalainen vastaa... toivottavasti en ole kertonut mitään liian väärää..
muuten: hauska laulu!


----------



## akana

Alla pari liittyvää partitiivia käyttävää esimerkkiä:

_Juoksin koiraa pakoon.
Juoksin poliisia karkuun.
Jorma pakenee todellisuutta._

En muistaakseni ole ennen nähnyt tällaisia esimerkkejä päästä-verbin kanssa, mutta kun päästä on dynaaminen verbi, niin minusta se sopisi aika hyvin. Ja tietysti laulussa on enemmän "poetic license." 

Minusta tuntuu, että -sta ja -stä päätteitä käytettäisiin enemmän silloin, kun kyse on konkreettisesta paikasta. Esimerkiksi:

_Kahdeksi kymmeneksi vuodeksi linnaan tuomittu murhaaja pääsi eilisiltana vankila*sta* karkuun._


----------



## sakvaka

_Päästä karkuun_ voi ottaa sekä suoran (partitiivi)objektin että ablatiivimuotoisen objektin. Akanan viimeisessä esimerkissä _vankila_ onkin paikka, josta karataan eikä suinkaan paikka, jolta karataan.

_Nyt te ette pääse karkuun minulta!_ (tai, mutta harvemmin, _minua_)


----------

